
Show HN: Pixel Explorer – Explore and find colors from screen - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/pixel-explorer
======
GFischer
Sounds cool, but what's the use case? (I'm probably not using my imagination
:) )

~~~
stockkid
I made this to automate some tedious tasks when I am playing a game. Read
pixel values from the screen -> compare with the preset -> make decisions.

Draw feature was added to help me collect presets and build the automation.

